# Pit Bull Euthanized after attacking owners b/f



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Pit Bull Euthanized After Attacking Man In Pittsburgh - News Story - WPXI Pittsburgh

*Pit Bull Euthanized After Attacking Man In Pittsburgh*









Posted: 11:00 am EDT April 27, 2010Updated: 2:37 pm EDT April 27, 2010
*PITTSBURGH -- *A man is in a Pittsburgh hospital after he was attacked by his girlfriend’s pit bull in Crafton Heights, authorities said.
*On Channel 11 News at 5 p.m., hear why investigators said the scene was similar to that of a crime scene.* 
The incident happened Monday night along Obey Street. The man told authorities he was playing with the dog when he made a wrong move.“What the (man) did was he gave the dog a doggie treat and then he went and took the doggie treat away and the dog flipped out,” said Gerald Akrie, an Animal Control official.“When Animal Control officers arrived … there was blood everywhere,” he said. “It looked like a bad crime scene.”Authorities came to the house Tuesday morning after the dog’s owner called, saying she could not get into her house because of the dog.“Oh, he was fighting them,” neighbor Herb Schindler said. “They could hardly handle him, a big fat pit bull.”Pittsburgh Animal Control said the pit bull was euthanized Tuesday morning. Officials called this a tragic accident and said they won't press charges against the dog's owner.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

That is tragic and I'm glad they killed the dog... Wish they showed a picture though. The description was "Big, fat pit bull." Sounds like a typical American Bully..


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

sounds like the dog wouldn't let the owner back in the house later... something was wrong w/ the dog... what ever it was. He can't hurt anyone anymore. I'll update w/ any more info if there is any.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Pit Bulls Attack Police Officer On Walk With Daughter - News Story - WPXI Pittsburgh

Not the same case, but something very similar. Very scary. Glad everyone made it out ok w/ out any major injuries. 
*Pit Bulls Attack Police Officer On Walk With Daughter*










Posted: 3:46 pm EDT April 27, 2010Updated: 9:22 am EDT April 28, 2010
*PITTSBURGH -- *A Pittsburgh police officer told City Council members that she and her dogs were attacked by three pit bulls last week while she was out for a walk with her 5-year-old daughter.Christine Luffey, a 17-year police officer, told council members Tuesday that she was walking along Methyl Street in the city’s Beechview neighborhood at about 8 p.m. Friday when three 60-pound pit bulls jumped a fence and began to attack."There was no way for us to escape," Luffey said. "I fought viciously and violently. I refused to let my daughter or our pets be killed."Luffey said she punched, kicked and did everything she could for "what seemed like eternity" before the dogs' owner came out and pulled them off one by one. Luffey's beagle was bitten nine times; her Chihuahua, six times, she said.Her daughter, Katrina, was unharmed, though the officer said her daughter “is very traumatized.”The pit bulls’ owner was given 11 citations by Pittsburgh Animal Control, including three each for having dangerous dogs and not having city dog licenses.Luffey said the city should bring back the spay and neuter program. She also called for Pittsburgh Animal Control to put another truck on the road to respond to such emergencies. Finally, she asked the city to consider a ban on pit bulls."We're doing the best we can to try to educate residents. I would love to have more vehicles around the clock, but that's not going to prevent accidents from happening," said Gerald Akrie, an Animal Control supervisor.He said the owners are to blame."Let's not look at the dogs. Let's look at the owner. Those dogs are reflecting that owner's temperament," Akrie said. "It's not just pit bulls, it's any dog."


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

FuryanGoddess said:


> sounds like the dog wouldn't let the owner back in the house later... something was wrong w/ the dog... what ever it was. He can't hurt anyone anymore. I'll update w/ any more info if there is any.


Definitely something wrong with him... Or maybe after seeing the dog attack BF she was too scared of the dog to go in.

It just annoys me that they don't show pictures most of the time in a 'pit bull' attack. 

There is no way the dog just showed this aggression out of nowhere, he HAD to have shown signs before now and they kept him alive...


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

FuryanGoddess said:


> Pit Bulls Attack Police Officer On Walk With Daughter - News Story - WPXI Pittsburgh
> 
> Not the same case, but something very similar. Very scary. Glad everyone made it out ok w/ out any major injuries.
> *Pit Bulls Attack Police Officer On Walk With Daughter*


Hmm, sounds more like the dogs attacked the other dogs, not the people. Love how they put "attack police officer and her daughter" though neither were bitten. And DA is normal in the breed... though their owner was obviously irresponsible, had THREE dogs outside who could escape.. 

And the dog they showed in the video, the neighbor's dog, also looked to be a Bully, not an APBT... 

LOL not trying to tear down everything, but I see a lot wrong.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I agree.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey, I'm not busting on you. You know a **** of a lot more of the breed than I do. this is just what is posted on the site. I don't think that ppl in PGH really see them as a different breeds. They are all just Pit Bulls and there are a LOT of those around here, on CL, in the shelter... LOTS of bully breeds. 

They showed pix of the officer, she did have a black eye and a scrape right by her eye. Still, I'd soil myself if 3 of any type of dogs attacked me, my child and or my dog!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I know a family that all have Pitbulls.

The mother has 2
One daughter has 1
One daughter has 2
One daughter has 3

2-3 times a MONTH they get all of their dogs together in the mom's huge backyard and they play their  off! They all get along great, they have never had a single issue, not even one. These dogs were all raised with each other and very very very socialized. All of them are very friendly to people and other dogs.

I am so sick and tired of hearing these stories about Pitbulls attacking people. I dont know a single person that was attacked by a Pitbull. I was bitten by a Springer Spaniel. My cousin got her face mauled by a Cocker Spaniel. My sister got bit by a little Terrier mix. My friends mother just had to get xrays done after getting bit by a GSD.

Any dog can bite you, it's been proven in studies that you are more likely to get bitten by a Lab or Golden Retriever than you are to be bitten by a Pitbull. Studies have also shown that smaller breeds bite more than larger breeds do.

The only thing is that Pitbulls have powerful jaws and sometimes the bite is more severe.

*I love Pitbulls. They are great dogs but in the wrong hands they can be deadly, but so can GSD's.*

*Lets remember that when some of us try to ban Pitbulls, it might come back at us and then we will be loosing or beloved GSD.*


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I got bit by a Dobie before. I agree, little dogs tend to be more. Our little beagle was a nipple little cuss, but he had a small mouth. GSD's, Pits, other larger breeds have bigger jaws, bigger teeth and bigger bites. The simple fact is that these were bully breeds that did the biting in these two stories. We've had a few GSD bites around here, one was a K-9 dog and a child ran and the dog took off after him and took him down. Everyone screamed that the dog was racist. It was a mess. 

My sister in law has a Pit, she had one before. Both are very nice dogs. They give kisses and pets. They let the kids touch them and pet them and I've never feared for the kids. I, personally, won't own one, but I also won't own a Dobie or a Rottie. I want a GSD and that's it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would love to own a Doberman, but I want a GSD more than a Dobie right now. I'll have one some day. My friend is getting a puppy and she is also stuck between getting a Doberman or a GSD


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

FuryanGoddess said:


> They showed pix of the officer, she did have a black eye and a scrape right by her eye. Still, I'd soil myself if 3 of any type of dogs attacked me, my child and or my dog!


Yeah, I saw that, that's more like a doggy head slammed into her or something while she was fighting them off her dogs.. If they'd gone for her, she wouldn't HAVE a face. Heck, J's given me cuts and black eyes from rough play... 

I hear you there... Living where I do, there are TONS of bulldogs in bad hands. Walks with my dogs are like a military operation... On the constant lookout. 

I came out worse than her in a scrap with a Mini Pin lol Boy I wanted to turn that dog into a football, every time I turned my back she had my ankles.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Working at the shelter, I come in contact with pits of all ages, all walks of life. And NOT one has shown aggression or bitten me.

The only dogs I have issues with are Cocker spaneils, the ones i have been around have been kinda mean.But i don't hate them.

My aunt used to breed Dobermans, my neighbor around the block had a Rottweiler named Kitty. No joke. She was soooo nice a baby was able to hug her.

I never blame the dog, because most of the time its the owners fault.


----------



## carlysmom (Mar 26, 2010)

The media is eager to report any dog attack where it might involve an animal that is remotely related with a Pit Bull. It angers me to no end. I have yet to meet an APBT that's more vicious than a wet noodle and meaner than Captain Kangaroo. I am certain they are out there, given that unscrupulous types overcompensate for their inadequacies by owning and eventually brutalizing Pit Bulls to where they become aggressive to anyone they encounter. One female in my neighborhood continues to get out of her yard. She is hardly aggressive, although she is very talkative....however, because of the general alarm set off by the media, most of the public is scared of them, and I fear that someone may do her harm just because of the way she looks. Shame, really, they are among the best dogs around.


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

My best friend has a Pit-bull. That dog is probobly the silliest goof of a dog I have ever met. His temperment is fantastic and he loves to romp and play. **** we had 11 dogs in the house at once during a small party we had and the only issue was my soon to be mother in laws chiuahua getting pissed when the bigger dogs put him in his place when he tried to show dominance. The pit was one of the dogs in there and he wasnt the one that put that little thing in his place. It is all about the OWNER! I have seen bot ends of the spectrum though and have seen aggressive pits that were kept by drug dealers to protect their places. I get when I see this. Most of those dogs end up having to be put down because of this.

Its also the media that loves to play up the bites usually because they are more severe do to the dogs power. There are more bites annually by smaller dogs than their are of larger breeds but the damage is usually less so it is not played up by the media.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Part of the problem is that when this stuff happens people immediately say it was the first time the dog showed any signs of any trouble. It gives the impression that the dogs, your dogs, the people with eight of them in the family, the neighbor's dogs, can just turn in a millisecond into a killer. 

While I do not know any one personally, I know of people who have put their GSD down when someone they knew was attacked by a separate, unrelated GSD. This was years ago, when our reputation was even worse that it currently is. But still. Could you imagine putting your dog down because your brother's kid got bitten by one??? The hysteria is nothing new.

I did know someone who got rid of the cats he had -- house cats. He had them for years, long before he got married, but when his wife was expecting, he got rid of the cats. Sometimes, I am glad that I have no children to feel so protective of.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I think that comes about for a couple different reasons Selzer. 

1) people have no clue about there dogs language. The dog could be throwing subtle (and not so subtle) signals but the people just aren't listening.

2) and possibly most obvious, who's going to come out and say "yeah, I always knew he was going to kill someone one day"


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I know this. But you have half the population saying "not my dog, he's wonderful" and the other half saying "they are all time bombs."

I guess I am just pointing out that the dogs' owners are their worst enemies sometimes. And similar prejudices have been attached to other breeds in years past. 

I certainly don't have any answers how to turn it all around.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Poor Pitbulls.

OMG! I LOVE AND MISS HAZEL & COCCO THE PITBULL PUPPIES I WANTED!!lol.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My mom fell in love with a light grey female pitbull puppy with green eyes at the shelter. She came very very close to adopting her and then my  stepdad convinced her that they are a dangerous breed and a liability and that someday it might turn on her. So she didn't get her. That puppy was the cutest and happiest puppy I have ever seen. Poor thing


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> My mom fell in love with a light grey female pitbull puppy with green eyes at the shelter. She came very very close to adopting her and then my  stepdad convinced her that they are a dangerous breed and a liability and that someday it might turn on her. So she didn't get her. That puppy was the cutest and happiest puppy I have ever seen. Poor thing


Thought I'd point out, that was most likely a bully mix, Amstaff or American Bully, APBTs are not usually bred to be blue, whereas American Bullies are normally bred for the blue color, thus most blue bulldogs are AMbullies...


----------



## lizzkatris (Apr 29, 2010)

Unfortunately it seems the wrong people always want those dogs. They are a "status symbol" instead of a pet. They are going to ruin it for all the responsible owners. There are already cities here with pit bull bans. And you're right, then they will come after GSDs, Rotties, Dobes and such. Too bad you can ban stupid people from owning these dogs.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I dont know what I would do if they banned GSD's and Dobes, they are my 2 favorite dog breeds. I would live in the jungle with them if I had to.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

The Denver slaughtering and BSL is one of the worst... You cannot drive through some places that have BSL if you have a dog who looks like a pit bull without the threat of it being taken and euth'd if you're spotted... 
Denver Pit Bull Ban: Disturbing Photos Of Executed Dogs


----------

